
Sleeping Under Your Desk Doesn't Make You A Success - robconery
http://wekeroad.com/2011/11/29/sleeping-under-your-desk-doesnt-make-you-a-success/
======
writeameer
I was also "there" during the late 90s/2000s in the bubble. Saw people who
were both successful and many who were part of companies that fell by the
wayside (like mine :) ). Regardless of whom you spoke with, after the dust
settled, they all agreed how easily it was to get lost in the frenzy. Life is
more than work. Life needs to be enjoyed and shared with loved ones. You can
be successful at both and infact most people who are successful live well
balanced lives.

Thanks for your sanity Rob.

------
malawto
Great post. There's a diminishing return on productivity once you start living
your work... and a cost someone pays. Don't let it be your health or your
family.

------
RobsFan
You are awesome, Rob.

I use to think, this guy has so much talent what's he doing in Hawaii. Now I
know :)

------
prepac
liked the post a lot

on an interview for a position in a startup I openly said that I have a family
and if they expect me to work 10+ hours every day and also weekends that I'm
not their guy

and i'm not 9-5 dev by any means

tech come and go, but if I miss how my kids are growing.....

------
perspective
Nice to see a bit of sense in an otherwise polarised argument!

